
This is probably the worst US flood storm ever, and I’ll never be the same - xbmcuser
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/08/this-is-probably-the-worst-us-flood-storm-ever-and-ill-never-be-the-same/?amp=1
======
DrScump
"This is probably the worst US flood storm ever..."

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1900_Galveston_hurricane](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1900_Galveston_hurricane)

8.000+ dead, 30,000+ left homeless.

~~~
dv_dt
Galveston seems to catch a lot of bad luck...

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Texas_City_disaster](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Texas_City_disaster)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Texas_City_Refinery_explosion](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Texas_City_Refinery_explosion)

At least the death tolls seem to be trending lower...

